# Hottest disney princess



## NeophyteNihilist (Aug 24, 2005)

Which animated character is hottest seems to be a common topic of conversation of this forum, so, after hearing a discussion about this at band camp, I decided to make this thread.

Before people start neg repping me and calling me a pervert, this thread is not serious.  Its just a humorous topic of conversation, so chill out.


----------



## kapsi (Aug 24, 2005)

pervert                      .


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 24, 2005)

Pocahontas, I've always wanted to be with a Native-American woman but never had the chance.


----------



## mike_william (Aug 24, 2005)

I've never really sat down and thought about which disney character I hypothetically wanted to bang more.  And to tell the truth, I feel bad that I am now going to do just that.

I have to default by saying jasmine, only because one of my good friends (an indian girl) looks EXACTLY like her, aside from not being cel-shaded.


----------



## DesertLily (Aug 24, 2005)

I chose Mulan, though it was close between her, Jasmine, and Pocahontas.
Those foreign women....







.....I'm straight, I'm straight!


----------



## Lien (Aug 24, 2005)

Belle - she was a cutie =3


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 24, 2005)

Ariel.

<3 gingers.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 24, 2005)

belle was nice when i was young


----------



## sperish (Aug 24, 2005)

Belle's my favorite.


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 24, 2005)

hmmm....mulan xD

ariel and pocahontas too, but mulan's my first choice xD


----------



## Sorano (Aug 24, 2005)

Most of them were pretty hot, but if I had to choose, I choose Mulan for t3h win! It was a close one between her and Ariel.


----------



## Angelush (Aug 24, 2005)

Jasmine, Ariel then Mulan lol~ this is so random~


----------



## Yukimura (Aug 24, 2005)

Cinderella - No, for some reason. I guess she just didn't really grab me. 
Belle - I don't like her boyfriend.
Snow White - Weird hair. And her dress =\ And her friends =\\
Jasmine - She's okay. Just sorta plain.
Ariel - Pretty =)
Aurora - I didn't like Sleeping Beauty too much overall.
Pocahontas- Nice girl.
Mulan- Funny. Her movie was probably the most entertaining out of all these. 

Stuck between Ariel, Pocahontas, and Mulan =] All three have awesome songs: Ariel- Part of that World, Pocahontas- Colors of the Wind, Mulan- Reflection.

BUT Mulan wins by crossdressing


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2005)

When I was younger, I thought that Jasmine was teh smex. So I guess I will go with her XD


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Aug 24, 2005)

I voted Jasmine as well.


----------



## Hermie (Aug 24, 2005)

This is sick, twisted and pathetic.





Jasmine.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Aug 24, 2005)

^ And yet you answered anyway


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2005)

Pocahontas I guess... although I can't really remember all the names of Disney chicks... -_- so it might be the chick from Aladdin instead..whatever her name is.


----------



## Hermie (Aug 24, 2005)

NeophyteNihilist said:
			
		

> ^ And yet you answered anyway


----------



## Rocklee88 (Aug 24, 2005)

Pocahantas definitely, though all disney characters look rather bland and ugly XD


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 24, 2005)

All the disney chicks look like shit. *Rants* Boo!


----------



## furious styles (Aug 24, 2005)

pocohontas fo shizzle.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Aug 24, 2005)

Mulan kickes everyone on that list's ass!!! She knows kung fu! Also, she's hot.


----------



## mike_william (Aug 24, 2005)

DesertLily said:
			
		

> I chose Mulan, though it was close between her, Jasmine, and Pocahontas.
> Those foreign women....
> 
> 
> ...



Give me a meeting address and I'll bring a foreign girl and a camcorder.
I really only have access to chinese and indians(red dot in middle of head kind) though, so you'll have to settle for a jasmine or mulan look-a-like.


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 24, 2005)

mike_william said:
			
		

> Give me a meeting address and I'll bring a foreign girl and a camcorder.
> I really only have access to chinese and *indians(red dot in middle of head kind)* though, so you'll have to settle for a jasmine or mulan look-a-like.



That just seems humorously disrespectful. Like, branding them, sounds like you're describing a type of food or something. Like, "Yeah, the ones with the dots, not those ganeric(sp) indians, these are the real deal." I dunno, struck me as funny. And DesertLily is bi. *Sits back in bushes waiting for her reply*


----------



## mike_william (Aug 24, 2005)

Kirei said:
			
		

> That just seems humorously disrespectful. Like, branding them, sounds like you're describing a type of food or something. Like, "Yeah, the ones with the dots, not those ganeric(sp) indians, these are the real deal." I dunno, struck me as funny. And DesertLily is bi. *Sits back in bushes waiting for her reply*



Honestly, it's actually a bit of an annoyance where I live.  I have to specify which type of "indian" I'm talking about quite often.  Whenever we say indian around my place, we either point to our forehead where the dot would be, or we make a "woo woo" indian sound. It's nothing mean spiritted though.


----------



## Miss CCV (Aug 24, 2005)

Hands down it's Belle from Beauty & The Beast! Second is Ariel.


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 24, 2005)

mike_william said:
			
		

> Honestly, it's actually a bit of an annoyance where I live.  I have to specify which type of "indian" I'm talking about quite often.  Whenever we say indian around my place, we either point to our forehead where the dot would be, or we make a "woo woo" indian sound. It's nothing mean spiritted though.



Yes, but it is a bit offending though, although it's honestly not meant to be offensive. When people ask me to specify (that are indian people asking) i just get loud and say, "I don't friggin' care what kind! Decide for yourself!" Cause um, i dunno, it gets annoying. I'm not good with non-white people. White people descriminate, making "minorities" edgy and i just snap on them cause everyone is pissy now.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Aug 24, 2005)

Jasmine from Alladin.


----------



## mike_william (Aug 24, 2005)

Kirei said:
			
		

> Yes, but it is a bit offending though, although it's honestly not meant to be offensive. When people ask me to specify (that are indian people asking) i just get loud and say, "I don't friggin' care what kind! Decide for yourself!" Cause um, i dunno, it gets annoying. I'm not good with non-white people. White people descriminate, making "minorities" edgy and i just snap on them cause everyone is pissy now.



Um, the not being good with non-white people thing is a problem you would really benefit from rectifying buddy.  On a side note, discrimination is not racially exclusive....blacks/mexicans/foreigners discriminate just as much as whites do.

And if someone finds that little indian joke of mine offending, they seriously need that rabid badger pulled out of their ass.


----------



## Uchiha_Tsukuyomi (Aug 24, 2005)

i choose mulan she aight


----------



## lucky (Aug 24, 2005)

snow white is so fugly.  

i pick sleeping beauty.


-j0e
(i'd pick Nala from Lion King, but she ain't there. )


----------



## Solemn_Thinker (Aug 24, 2005)

> (i'd pick Nala from Lion King, but she ain't there. )


 No beastiaility, but Nala was smexy for a lion. But out of the human princesses, I'd probably pick Jasmine. That outfit of hers was so sexy...


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL, this thread made me laugh XD

moved to Konoha Theater


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 25, 2005)

Belle from Beauty & The Beast.
pretty + smart = hot

XD


----------



## Gooba (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2005)

I pick jasmine. Disney pr0n still burns my eyes tho.


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ariel the mermaid princess.....belle, pokahontas.....


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 26, 2005)

WHAT?! :amazed 

..... Ariel


----------



## Vince Johnson (Aug 26, 2005)

Have you been to Disney World? Ariel is definately the hottest.


----------



## Nost (Aug 26, 2005)

nice choice...: 

I voted jasmine, (is she Indian or Arab? )


----------



## nigggs (Aug 27, 2005)

cheifrocka said:
			
		

> pocohontas fo shizzle.



^my prime choice, plus she's got the most booty!


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 27, 2005)

I choosed Snow white!  Hello, a cute girl in a long dress, rrr... hehe!


----------



## NaRa (Aug 27, 2005)

Nost said:
			
		

> I voted jasmine, (is she Indian or Arab? )



im pretty sure that was modled after persia so persian or iranian lol.

im goin with pocohantus
although in real life she was pretty effing ugly..


----------



## chakra25 (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow! I tough choice between Belle and Mulan.

Mulan is kind of tomboyish... but she's pretty cute. Belle is all sweet and innocent... I like Belle's personality more. Hmmm.... Belle it is.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 30, 2005)

Disgusting........I voted Jasmine.


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 30, 2005)

wow...........haha pocahantas why not haha


----------



## Ticking_Clock (Aug 31, 2005)

I've always remembered "Under the Sea" so I voted Ariel >.<


----------



## Wierd Divide (Aug 31, 2005)

You guys are forgetting Nala from the Lion King, wasn't she a Princess or something (she coupled with the king), even if she wasn't, I point out that neither was Belle. 

She gets might vote, but to be *sigh* conformist and vote for a non-bestial princess, I guess Belle is the least annoying, plus I really think that Beauty and the Beast is the best Disney Film.


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 31, 2005)

Wierd Divide: 1) It's spelled "weird" 2) Nala was already mentioned.


----------



## Wierd Divide (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, I know it's spelt Weird, typo at a crucial time I guess. Or to give another more ludicrous explanation for it; I am a follower of Discordianism and my part in bringing disharmony to the world is to spell my forum name sliiiightly wrong. Or something.


----------



## VSkittles (Aug 31, 2005)

Definately Jasmine. 
My sister works at this Disney store near my house and there is barely anything Jasmine there. I feel sorry for this Arabic Princess.


----------



## sharingan_surge (Sep 1, 2005)

Jasmine <3

Edit: Haha, This is one of the most hilarious threads I've been to in days


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 1, 2005)

Pocahontas is fine. Don't try and deny it ;o


----------



## Nybarius (Sep 1, 2005)

I loves me the sexy growl of a female lion.


----------



## lucky (Sep 2, 2005)

bhahahaha is htat a real card?!?!


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Sep 2, 2005)

I voted Belle in the poll. She's not on there but one Disney character I had a thing for was Jane from _Tarzan_. Man, she had the stuff


----------



## brownsm (Sep 2, 2005)

jasmine by far.nice tan


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Sep 2, 2005)

jasmine got my vote. now im thinking i shouldve voted belle because in real life she wouldve had a french accent. OMG


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, first "how often do females masturbate" and now this one.  All my wierd threads are getting resurected.

Edit: wow, I'm a moron.  I confused my subscriptions with the Ichirochu (something like that...) Ramen section.  Guess it wasn't resurrected.  Thats pry a good thing.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 22, 2005)

I laughed this thread.... I'm pervert 

1.) Jasmine
2.) Pocahontas
3.) Mulan
4.) Belle
5.) Ariel
6.) Cindrella
7.) Aurora
8.) Snow White


*Spoiler*: __ 



Disney is sh!t


----------



## Sakura (Nov 22, 2005)

i guess um..jasmine..?


----------



## funjat (Nov 22, 2005)

what !! you didn't put a choice for the gypsy girl from the hunchback of notre dame. im not amused. *sulks*.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 22, 2005)

I was going to vote jasmine until I remembered Pocahontas body and eyes and skin colour.. WOW...


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 22, 2005)

Jasmine gets my vote.

Ariel comes in second.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 22, 2005)

just for the heck of it... Jasmine.


----------



## HOKAGEKYZRE (Nov 22, 2005)

ariel...i live for redheads...


----------



## Tsuuga (Nov 22, 2005)

OMFG I don't care, I'm writing in the ballot for Jane from Tarzan.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2005)

Jamine...

...aaaaa...


----------



## The Transporter (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, since this is probably the seconed most depraved thread on this board.....

Jasmine

And here is why, it's simple math really....

Midrift exposed>everything*Your Mom

And that is why ^_^.

-Simon


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2005)

I always thought Jasmine was the hottest of all the disney characters with Ariel coming in second.


----------

